# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Header probs

## AndyD

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100401 Firefox/3.6.3

1024x786 LCD monitor.

Is the search tool displaying correctly? It looks a little skew but my Opera browser also looks similar.

----------


## Dave A

It should look like this:



Odd - I can't reproduce what you're getting using Firefox, though.  :Confused: 

There is a suspect. I just hacked in the Google custom search as a quick fix - I've still got to clean up that code and fix the css and positioning properly. It might well be what's causing the problem. It *really* misbehaves in the Articles section...

I'll try to look at cleaning up the code tonight and let's see if that clears the problem.

----------


## Dave A

Uh oh - The XHTML validates just fine, the CSS is another story.

And that's nothing to do with me - that's bugs built into the vBulletin skinning system  :EEK!: 

I've been horrified at just how many bugs default vB 4.1 has shipped with. I've found and fixed quite a few already and I had another 3 on my to-do list without even looking too hard. That was 3 to go - until now. 

Shyte - just found another one. Guests can't view the attachments in this thread despite all the permissions being set so they should be able to. At least that's the way it was before the upgrade and I haven't tinkered with any of those settings  :Frown: 

This is beyond a joke!

You might have to live with this for a couple of weeks  :Sorry:

----------


## AndyD

No problemo Dave, it's not a biggie and I wasn't trying to give you stress, it was just something for tinkering when you have the time. Chin up  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

I'm actually glad you brought it up. So far the niggles of this upgrade have been like a motor car engine that is throwing the odd superficial problem on a fairly regular basis - you're never sure whether to patch the problem or completely strip down and rebuild the engine.

This pushes it into the rebuild zone. I can't do that right away, but I can make my plans accordingly.

In the meantime, the motor is still running, so we'll just have to live with the misfires until then.

----------


## AndyD

It displays differently on different pages. Not complaining, just hopefully the info helps you pin down the problem quicker.

----------

Dave A (12-Jan-11)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the feedback. It is very useful.

That last one is the Articles page issue I refered to earlier. I just need to find the right class to set for the div container to solve that one.

What's got me beat for now is why the internal search button ends up on the next row below the search box in your case.

vBulletin has a beta release of their next bug fix edition out and one of those issues is the css problem (the likely culprit).

----------

AndyD (14-Jan-11)

----------


## AndyD

If there's this many bugs with the existing release it would be a brave man who jumps into a beta with both feet. I haven't come across anything I would class as annoying so there's no stress from me.  :Smile:  Browser compatibility is always headaches especially now you have the mobile interfaces to deal with

----------


## Dave A

> If there's this many bugs with the existing release it would be a brave man who jumps into a beta with both feet.


Damn straight.

The good news is this might solve the problem and quite a few others besides. I'll be sure to make a post once the upgrade is done. I'd guess that would be in about 2 to 4 weeks.

----------


## Dave A

Andy, could you please check to see if I've cracked your header display problem in the search area.

----------


## AndyD

All looking great, thanks Dave. Was it a CSS problem out of interest?
Opera

Firefox

----------


## Dave A

> Was it a CSS problem out of interest?


The layout problem on the Google custom search box was.

What obviously hasn't been solved is the position of the magnifying glass image you're getting in Firefox (and the advanced search text disappears too) - and I can't reproduce it my side  :Confused: 

It should be like in the Opera screenshot.

Could you try a CTRL F5 refresh in Firefox and see if it corrects.
Otherwise I'm a bit low on thoughts right now as to what might be causing it.
 :Hmmm: 
If you view the page source and search for this line



> <div id="globalsearch" class="globalsearch">


The contents of that DIV should be:


```
	<div id="globalsearch" class="globalsearch">
		<form action="http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/search.php?do=process" method="post" id="navbar_search" class="navbar_search">
			
			<input type="hidden" name="securitytoken" value="guest" />
			<input type="hidden" name="do" value="process" />
			<span class="textboxcontainer"><span><input type="text" value="" name="query" class="textbox" tabindex="99"/></span></span>
			<span class="buttoncontainer"><span><input type="image" class="searchbutton" src="http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/images/tfsa/buttons/search.png" name="submit" onclick="document.getElementById('navbar_search').submit;" tabindex="100"/></span></span>

		</form>
		<ul class="navbar_advanced_search">
			<li><a href="http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/search.php" accesskey="4">Advanced Search</a></li>
		</ul>
	</div>
```

Or if you could copy and paste that DIV for me to check over...

----------

AndyD (04-Feb-11)

----------


## tec0

I thought I add a print screen for comparison. I am using Firefox 3.6.13, Resolution set at 1600 x900 and I don’t see anything wrong in particular. Oh and I didn’t remove the advertisement via MS-paint I use add block.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Yeah, the page source doesn't match, I'm not sure what's going on. I tried ctrl/f5 and also manually cleared the entire firefox cache but to no avail. I pdf'd the complete page source code but it's 118kb and won't attach. Even RAR'ed it's still 101kb. As a printscreen jpg it's 356kb which is also a no-no for the attachment system.

If you can pm me a gmail addy Ill email them to you, I'm guessing admin@theforumsa.co.za .

----------


## Dave A

> Oh and I didn’t remove the advertisement via MS-paint I use add block.


At the moment only guests (readers not logged in) get adverts anyway  :Wink: 



> I'm guessing admin@theforumsa.co.za .


That will get to me - only on Monday morning, but that's fine. Maybe if we stick to the TFSA homepage as it has the simplest header zone.



> I pdf'd the complete page source code but it's 118kb


 :EEK!:  That's a truckload for a single page.

Oh yes - and what version of Firefox and OS are you using? (In case this is a version related issue).

----------


## tec0

AndyD > Check and reset youre Zoom back to default. The only time I got anything like your print screen is when I messed around with the zoom in Firefox?

----------

Dave A (23-Jan-11)

----------


## Dave A

Looking around after the upgrade on the weekend, I reckon this software is still very much on the bleeding edge of beta grade. Even some of the bugs originally claimed as fixed in the latest version are still there (including guests not being able to view image attachments which ticks me off  :Frown:  ). I see they've since deleted that claim from the version's bug-fix list.

For the guests out there - it's not me trying to be a bastard, I promise.

Oh well - at least we're not losing posts. I guess vB will get there eventually.

----------


## AndyD

> AndyD > Check and reset you’re “Zoom” back to default. The only time I got anything like your print screen is when I messed around with the zoom in Firefox?


I like the way you're thinking tec0. There is no zoom set on my browser but if I zoom in it does put the magnifying glass search icon on the correct line. Problem is it causes a few other alignment issues with other objects so I've left it 'as is'. It doesn't bother me as much as it bothers poor-hard-put-upon-Dave me thinks :-)

----------


## AndyD

Just for a laugh I tried the forum using Opera Bork edition which I still have installed on one of my XP machines. It didn't go to well. Shame really I always had a soft spot for that browser  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

LOL! Big time!

Mind you - that's roughly how I feel when I have to work on the code of the site nowadays. So your Bork edition has my sympathy. Progress seems to have come with incredible complexity.

 :Hmmm: 

vBulletin is working on a mobile skin and I expect I'll be loading it here one day. It will be interesting to see how that goes in Opera Bork.

----------

